# Texas redfish Series Kemah



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Just wanted to welcome all you South Texas boys and girls to Galveston. Don't pay no mine to the chocolate water color, its normal! Ok, the SW wind has it a little dirtier than normal but them fish are still here and there. Our reds actually like it like this, that clear water confuses them and they get lock jaw. Good luck pre-fishing and be safe...... Gater


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I might get the oppurtunity to fish it as an alternate with a budy of mine. (My first tourney) any advice? where to fish, etc. Is this going to be a good tournament to fish as far as turnout, payout(probably dont matter for me), being out of KEmah. I heard that alot of the top teams are not even going to fish this one? anyone know why?

At least we will eat good after the weigh in, thats one thing I am going to look forward to.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

when is the tourney


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Because Kemah SUCKS as a place to hold a tourney out of.. WAY to much boat traffic>>>

The tourney is aug 8th and 9th.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*123fish*

As of last week I think there were 96 teams signed up. I think the main reason people don't like Kemah is because it gets so rough heading into the open Bay. Gater


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The good news is Jay Watkins and son are not fishing this leg so its anybodys game.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> Because Kemah SUCKS as a place to hold a tourney out of.. WAY to much boat traffic>>>
> 
> The tourney is aug 8th and 9th.


Thanks Darrell


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Guess that means we have to fight for fish with Jay and Jay Ray In CC for the IFA... We heard that very thing this week and saw jay ray fishing the ULM.

On another note, Kemah is just about the only place big enough in the galveston area to hold the tourney. So its understanding why it is there, just way to many folks around that area ....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Why wouldnt the guys leading the tourn series not fish the championship? Are points and "team of the year" not as great as a single win? I guesss I would try to win a boat vs. a title. You cant pay a mortgage with a "team of the year" title..

Does everyone usualy fish the same areas in these events? like trinity, or Greens, Chocolate, etc.. People always says tournaments are a boat race, so where is everyone going to be racing to? I need to know...lol


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You will hear very FEW reports of fish this week in galveston... And those you do hear, will be false lol.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Tombo said:


> The good news is Jay Watkins and son are not fishing this leg so its anybodys game.


Now that is funny!!!!lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I heard he wasnt fishing it either, from several people. Is that just a rumor someone started? does anyone have any first hand info? if he is not, why? I would be curious to hear that.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Lot and lots of boats out there to begin with....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How much weight do you guys think it will take to win?


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> Lot and lots of boats out there to begin with....


I dont blame the Watkins for not fishing this tourney. They have had a good run this year at the house I wouldnt leave either. Alot of teams hate Kemah due to the long runs we have to make. With this SW wind we have had the past 2 weeks has alot of water trashed, now with this disturbance in the Gulf headed for Galveston it is just gonna get worse. Hell, in Galveston we are used to dirty water so it should be a good tough tourney for everyone. If someone finds a good school of fish they will have a good chance of taking the title. As of this morning the school Ive been on is still there "thank God" but 2-5" of rain in the forecast for Tuesday i hope they dont move. Good luck to all the teams next weekend.

Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TRS*

I guess we'll know by Wednesday if they cancell or postpone it. Doesn't look real good right now. Gater


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

There is a message on Jay's web page about it. I agree with him, Team of the Year is not easy to get and should pay a lot more than any individual tournament (I would say even being top 3 in TOY is tougher than winning any 1 tournament). It isn't worth it for him to go so far for so little when he can make money at home.

Hopefully the weather doesn't get too bad this week and we can still do it next weekend!

If any of you are pre-fishing this week, be careful! I went today and am heading back Wednesday night if all is well.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Its going to take 16.5 to win.. maybe even a little more!!!

Hey, Jay and Jay ray have a good shot at the IFA on home waters.. I dont blame them either, but the title of Team of the year would mean alot too ya know. I watched his video, and if i was south texas guru like him, guess i would understand too lol


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

There's a solid school of 27.5's right under the hardheads congregated in front of the boardwalk. If you can get your bait down around the pilings without the catfish and ducks stealing it you'll have this deal wrapped up!

Good luck to everyone fishing! Look forward to seeing everyone down there Friday night. Pray that TS Edouard does nothing more than water my dying grass.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I keep forgeting that Jay Watkins makes his living being a guide.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got an email the tournament has been postponed.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> Just got an email the tournament has been postponed.


Has been postponed?

Or might be postponed?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

The e-mail I got said might be and would be announced at noon today. I just saw the weather and it looks like it will be clear by late Wed. Some TS wind and 3-5" rain possible on Tuesday. I say if it is safe by Thursday or even Friday, go ahead with it. We will all be in the same boat, so it is still fair. I may not be able to fish it if they move it due to schedule conflicts with work, etc. It would be a shame to get in the top 10 and then not be able to fish the last one!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bslittle79 said:


> Has been postponed?
> 
> Or might be postponed?


My bad.... I guess I was still asleep when I was reading this....sorry


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I'd like to see them make the call Wednesday morning or Wednesday afternoon, well after it hits land and we see the damage. It might hit me head on and I'd still like to fish the tournament this weekend due to other plans. As long as it's a Cat 1 and below, I say keep it this weekend and make the call after landfall.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TFS*

I don't think the impact on the Bay and the fishing will be that bad. The problem lies with the BoardWalk. Typically a 4-5ft storm surge and the battering waves on top of it will destroy the BoardWalk. So damage to the facility where the tournament is held would be more of a concern than the fishing. Gater


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Really hope they can make a decision today. Not to be selfish or anything, but planned on taking vacation this week to pre-fish. No sense burning days off if the Tx is going to be postponed.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I just hope they are not thinking about postponing the tourney to cater to those boys down south who are planning on fishing the IFA, thinking they can get those teams back if they move the tourney to a later date. The weather is supposed to be just fine this weekend in Galveston, hell I think Thursday and Friday look just fine as well for that matter. Now if the Boardwalk sustains damage from the storm that is a different matter, but we won't know that until wednesday, so I don't see how a decision could be made until then. Plus next weekend alot of teams will be prefishing for the FLW, us included, so hopefully it will stay on for this weekend.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree 10000000% the weather looks to be OK after the storm!

However, if the boardwalk and the area sustain damage I understand a tournament being very low on the priorities for the area!

As far as Jay and Jay Ray not fishing the Championship and other top teams. I understand his reasoning that he has an economic decision in staying home and fishing the IFA. It is the most economical decision for him. However to a guy like me AND allot of other teams I am not in the tournaments to make money or supplement my income. I fish for the competition and to win a tournament or TOY title would be the ultimate for me. It is more about the trophy / title than the money to me. the money would be a very welcome thing dont get me wrong! I have been very close to winning one and I know what a second place feels like, I can only imagine what a win will feel like!

I think Scot and Jim *AND their wifes!!!!! *do a great job of putting on not only great tournaments but a great tournament series and is by far the largest and most successful one held in Texas and possibly on all the US Coast! I too would like to see a big Cash prize for the top 5 or 10 teams in TOY but it all comes with growth and they are getting there. Last year I think all TOY got was a trophy and entry fees, this year it is a prize package and some cash it is getting there and will continue to grow with larger turnouts and more sponsors. A few years ago this thing was just getting started, now look at them! Tournaments filmed for TV, $10K to win, pays 20% of the field, full 125 boats at all events! Who knows what kind of growth we will see in 2009?

I fully support the TRFS and will continue to do so! I am sure there are only bigger and better things to come!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm with you BR, not in it for the money, if I was I would join B.A.S.S. and start bass fishing. I just want the trophies! As far as Watkins not coming to Kemah, I could see it if they weren't leading TOY. And I'm not bashing him for his decision, but I doubt he really "needs" the money. I guess he knows that he can't beat the uppercoast boys in their water. At least we still go down south and fish tourneys in their water even though I know we have a very slim chance of beating the "burning boys" in the lagoon. Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Not pointing fingers.....but when folks start fishing tourneys strictly for money they have already lost sight of a lot of other positive things that surround them. To me, the best anglers adapt to their surroundings creating a positive situation out of one they can't control (their home waters). Brian and I have fished every event this year and everything south of Port Lavaca is no where remotely close to our home waters but we give it hell trying. I think TOY should go to such an angler, an angler that fishes out of their everyday norm, has to find new fish and structure.

I know that TRFS will make the best decision for the overall good of the entrants I just hope that beast in the Gulf takes a turn!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

The weather report I see, shows to me that you we can prefish Wednesday afternoon, Thursday, and Friday. The weather for the weekend looks to be awesome. 

I too hope that a decision to postpone the event is not to keep other teams in the event. I see Jays' point. Jason and I actually wish Jay and Jay Ray were coming. If we are lucky enough to win TOY, we don't want little ** next to our name and at the bottom it read, "Team leading by 30 points elected not to fish the event". We want to win at everyone's game.

We could easily have stated that we could have won the Team of the Year title in 2005. We finished in the top 10, but did not fish 2 of the events. What if???? It's all BS and doesn't matter. We didn't fish those events and it could have cost us the TOY title. It may not have either, we could have bombed both events and still finished where we did.

Jay could fish it, and win it all. He could get up there and zero, just as he did last year and we did as well, and then lose the TOY title anyhow. It's fishing and a business and he's making a business decision. I think he is making the right decision based on his high success he has had this year. 

Jason and I want the TOY title. We've always viewed the TOY title as the ultimate award. It's the award to the most consistent team all year long. Sure, individual wins are great and we try to win every single tournament, but the TOY title is just the sweetest of achievements.

Jason and I agree that the TOY title needs to come with more clout and more money. It will get there though. When we won the Championship in 2005, we received a grand total of maybe $4,500 and that included the tournament within a tournement on both days. We are talking 3x that amount today. We have to have more corporate sponsorship to get involved in the TOY title. Someone to get on board and pay good money to the top 5 or 10 teams in TOY. It will build more consistant entries to the season, which brings more money to the table.

Last thing, Scot, if you are reading this, please try and keep the event on tab. As long as the boardwalk makes it out OK, we should keep the event on tab.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Canuck*

I have to say I agree.....Several teams including Jay and Jay Ray have been able to fish their "Home" waters for all 4 qualifiers but you never heard any complaining from me. We know going in what we were up against but all you can do is give it your best. Not taking anything from them, they are a class act and great fishermen and even though it is your home waters you still have to catch fish. I understand where he is coming from about work but the little comment about Galveston not being their waters did not make sense. No where we fished this year has been our waters.

I hope the decision to postpone is not based on pre-fishing time....we are all in the same boat no matter where your from.

Right now the marine forecast calls for winds to be SE at 5-10 from Wednesday into the weekend. Anytime you can get that forecast out of Kemah you better take advantage of it. IMHO the decision should be based on a damage assesment of the Boardwalk and sourounding area after the storm passes. Gater


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

*Texas Redfish Series Championship to be Rescheduled*​



The Texas Redfish Series Championship scheduled to be held on August 9th and 10th in Kemah, TX has been postponed due to Tropical Storm Edouard. As of the latest public weather advisory, forecasters expect Edouard to strengthen and say it could reach near-hurricane strength by the time it makes landfall in Texas on Tuesday morning. With over 100 teams registered to fish, this storm will affect teams who are pre-fishing, and the run-off and debris could really impact the bay system for the tournament days. "There is too much on the line for too many teams to hold the event right after a big storm," said Tournament Director, Scot Simmons. "We could be dealing with clean-up, power outages, floating debris and many of our teams who live in the area may be directly affected. Simrod Outdoors is committed to putting on the best event possible and at this time we do not want to jeopardize anyone's safety or ability to compete." Details for the rescheduled date will be announced on the website www.redfishseries.com.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rescheduled!!!!!!!!!!

Just updated on the website the event is rescheduled!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Unbelievable! I just read the weather report too. 5 - 10 mph Wednesday through Sunday. Why not say it is on, pending damage reports after the storm?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im thinking Scott needs to get a few serious phone calls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Directly from The Weather Channel:

Edouard weakens slightly
John Desjardins, Lead Meteorologist, The Weather Channel
11:40 a.m. ET 8/4/2008
In the northern Gulf of Mexico, Tropical Storm Edouard (45 mph) appeared somewhat ragged for a time last night.
Heading toward daybreak, however, the storm began to look more organized, and convection began to wrap around the center with some rainbands reaching as far north as southeastern Louisiana.
Edouard weakened very slightly later in the morning, but the forecast is for the storm to re-intensify as the upper-level environment is expected to become more favorable. The official forecast keeps Edouard below hurricane strength, but there's a small chance it could reach minimal hurricane intensity before making landfall tomorrow morning.
The track of Edouard is toward the west-northwest on the southern periphery of a strong upper-level high pressure ridge that is contributing to the record-breaking heat baking the south-central U.S.
Hurricane watches and tropical storm warnings are posted for portions of the upper Texas and Louisiana coasts in anticipation of a landfall on the upper Texas coast tomorrow morning.
Elsewhere, a tropical wave continues to move west to west-northwest several hundred miles northeast of the Leeward Islands. Further development is not expected with this system, however.

Link to the report


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

*"The official forecast keeps Edouard below hurricane strength, but there's a small chance it could reach minimal hurricane intensity before making landfall tomorrow morning."*

Does anyone else see this? I really can not believe we are calling this thing so early. This is really going to be a problem for us. Just stinks the place up. We are one of the teams with a chance to win the TOY and we could very possibly be forced to miss the Championship.

There is no reason to call this soo soon. Make the call after landfall. Everyone who is fishing is in the exact same spot. We are all missing prefishing days and we all have to fish the same waters. This would have really shown who could adjust and adapt to catch to fish to bring to the scales.

IMHO, it would be different if it was hitting on Thursday or later or was a Cat 2 or worse. We all have to deal with that and go on. I don't want this to seem like a personal attack on Scot, it's not, I like Scot and everyone there. He and his family are some of our best friends. This is not personal, I just think a decision is being made too quickly. Wouldn't it be something if it fizzled out and turned out to be nothing more than a bad rain storm.

Oh well, we've got the decision now. I guess it's time to prefish for the IFA this weekend. Better get on the phone and register up.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jimmie, I agree 10000000000000%


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

I guarantee you that this has alot more to do with who is fishing and that "noone likes to fish Kemah" than it does with the tropical storm....I guess scott doesn't remember the Cup tournament that was right after Hurricane Rita.... Us upper coast boys are getting robbed.....


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*IFA vs TRFS*

Looks like IFA won. Way to early to call the tourney but it is kinda ironic to postpone it to a later date when no other tourney is going on so all the boys from the south can fish it. Booooooooooooo Oh well I guess I will be making the 5 hour drive to Corpus instead of the 15 min drive to Kemah. GO EDOURAD!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree it is waaaaayyyyy too early to call this thing off! The storm is hitting tomorrow. lets take a wait and see attitude and see how bad things are tomorrow evening and go from there. that can still happen if the decision to wait and see is made right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

WNW slight turn... as of 1pm....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Rescheduling is a bunch of ****. A little rain storm is going to hit 4 days before the tourney...big deal, this is texas. It sems like this tourney series always has some shady issues, small and large. Like when you enter the "tourney within the tourney", you have to pay cash, but if you win, you get a check and taxed on that money. Just another bad decision. I sure he hope they rethink this decision, this could be the final straw for me. 
There is no good weekend to reschedule this event, especially with hunting season around the corner. Bad decision!!!!


----------



## jjjj (Aug 17, 2005)

Alot of us don't have any free weekends left. That leaves us out if the tournament is rescheduled. Call should have been made Wednesday.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Personally I am happy with the early call, and I think it's the right call. We have to make preparations at the bay house and this gives us time to get things back to normal after the storm. Also, I have hotel reservations at Kemah this weekend and would rather be able to cancel now than lose my $$ if the call was made later in the week. Not to mention, there are LOTS of boats being taken out of the water on Clear Lake and Kemah and they are going to have to go back in..probably this weekend and there are not many ramps in that area. 
Scot and Jim are worried about safety first, and that's their job. They are also concerned in this case about people not in the tournament that may be affected by the storm. I salute them on a tough decision...even though it seems it's not a popular one.
We are on some good fish right now and who knows if they'll be there whenever the new date is, but that's fishing....and we'll be there.
Good job TRS.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*GOOOOO Edouard*

I under stand the whole safety issue with the storm. Does anybody remember Matagorda? North wind was blowing 30+ on tournament day and they didnt call it what is the difference? Even if the storm messes up Kemah have weigh in at Clear Lake Park or Call the Hilton on Clear Lake. There are a couple of different routes they can go with this but I guess they hadnt thought outside the box. Im with Judd the next month and ahalf you have FLW, Cup, and another IFA plus add dove, duck and bow season not many weekends left to fish. Im with you Benny we on as of this morning 16.5 + lbs we have been babysitting these fish or 4 days now. That just sucks they made a call this early.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

123fish said:


> I might get the oppurtunity to fish it as an alternate with a budy of mine. (My first tourney) any advice? where to fish, etc. Is this going to be a good tournament to fish as far as turnout, payout(probably dont matter for me), being out of KEmah. I heard that alot of the top teams are not even going to fish this one? anyone know why?
> 
> At least we will eat good after the weigh in, thats one thing I am going to look forward to.





123fish said:


> Rescheduling is a bunch of ****. A little rain storm is going to hit 4 days before the tourney...big deal, this is texas. It sems like this tourney series always has some shady issues, small and large. Like when you enter the "tourney within the tourney", you have to pay cash, but if you win, you get a check and taxed on that money. Just another bad decision. I sure he hope they rethink this decision, this could be the final straw for me.
> There is no good weekend to reschedule this event, especially with hunting season around the corner. Bad decision!!!!


Man....not to start stuff.....but in order to complain about something you need to experience it. After reading your first post on this thread I take it you have never fished TRFS (which is completely cool) so I don't get why you are bashing the series when you have never fished it. TRFS is a very well ran tourney, great sponsors, good payout......laid back with a competitive twist. I don't like the decision Scott and Jim made because I have already made my schedule around this tourney but they have to do what is best overall....not just for you, not just for me, but the 200+ other anglers, the tourney and our pocket books.

*BENNY**- *Won't be needing that Stella now dude!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TRS*

123fish whats with your first and last post in this thread......

I agree this thing was called way to early. Could this thing blow up and be another Dolly, heck yea but it would be all over with tomorrow evening and then you could make the call. Capt. Brent you are correct, it took us 4 hours to cross Matagorda Bay and anytime you run down the ICW around those rivers it can be like a mine field. Sure wish Scott would change his mind and put the decision off for 24 hours. Gater


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

After talking w/ Scot earlier I better understand the decision to call it early and respect the decision no matte rhow much of a bummer it is.

Benny brings up some very good points and we do need to take into consideration the fact that all the people who live in that area are going to be taking their boats out of the water etc... today and the first chance they have to put them back in is most likely Saturday / Sunday and we would be fighting that crowd during weigh ins and time for us to take our boats out etc...

Scot consulted with the folks at the Boardwalk and other people in the area and they ALL advised he reschedule. The big picture is that we need to hope is that the storm fizzles or does stay as weak as possible and that the damage to the Galveston / Kemah or where ever it hits is minimal to non existent.

Fishing is a luxury and peoples safety is NOT!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree with most here. I think the decision should have been made Wed. morning. I'm all for safety, etc, but it is too early to know if safety, lack of power, etc is a concern. These conditions would give everyone who can get to their home waters an advantage over those that couldn't; however, it is no different than the 30+ mph winds I had to fish in for the 2 days I pre-fished Corpus this year before the first one. We all have to deal with the same conditions and all get to fish our home waters sooner or later.

I've spent a lot of my time/vacation and my money this year. With two top 10 finsishes out of 4 tournaments, I have still spent way more $ than I've won. This one is the only one of the 5 where I could get to my home waters and most others couldn't. I probably won't be able to fish it now due to schedule conflicts with work, etc.

I just think the fair thing to do would be to make the decision on Wednesday morning based on the outcome of the storm tomorrow.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

No doubt about it this decision should have been made tuesday evening or wednesday morning. There will be less teams fishing the rescheduled event than there would be if we had it this weekend with the IFA going on. I gaurantee you if we had the TRS in corpus this weekend with a storm coming towards corpus on tuesday and the IFA had a tourney this weekend in Kemah, or anywhere else the uppercoast for that matter, this decision would not have been made because us uppercoast boys decided to "stay home".


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

As others have stated, I hate the decision. I'd hate if it was made due to the storm getting there on Saturday. I want to fish, period, so either way I'm upset. That being said, I still respect the decision made, it is what it is. I just wish he would have waited another 24 hours to make his decision. All of these boats he is talking about coming out and going back in. Aren't they going to take them out today? Won't they put them back in on Wednesday or Thursday? If not, do we really think they will be at the docks at 3:30 - 4:30 AM on Saturday morning? I'd think they'd be later in the morning if they were just putting them back in the water so they could put them at their docks. 

I agree about electricity and flooding, but you won't know that for sure until Tuesday evening or Wednesday AM.

By the way, if any of you have watched The Weather Channel, they give it a total of about 20 seconds of TV time, then move on to a Thunderstorm system in Chicago. Seems like this is going to be a pretty bad storm huh?????


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

We have been prefishing for two weeks, but everyone will be fishing the same conditions so I say fish on. I understand the safety factor, but I think the TRS should have waited until Wednesday to make the call. This still gives people 48 hours to cancel hotel reservations where they would not be charged.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Look on the bright side. We'll all be safe. 

I remember last year when my wife and I went to sleep with a tropical storm forecasted to hitting in the middle of the night. She woke me up when a Cat I named Emberto(sp?) was going over our house. I did go back to sleep and was at work the next day at 6:30, but some people were not. Lets hope we don't wake up tomorrow morning to a Cat I or II. 

Lets also hope Edouard'o doesn't keep turning west and knock out the IFA also. That will add a fun twist to the equation.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I agree with most of what many have said here. The decision to postpone the tournament is premature to say the least. It's a shame as many have a lot invested in what is the culmination of our season, the series championship.

I watched the Watkins video where he provided his reasoning for not fishing the event. In some ways I agree with him, as I to believe there is not enough money allocated for Team Of The Year. However I disagree with his decision not to fish due to the fact that in my mind the decision, based on all the reasons he provided, is not very sporting. In short he is saying they are not fishing because they don't think they can win the event, or finish high enough to make a profit. Despite that train of thought countless teams travel to unfamiliar waters ,tournament after tournament, in the name of competition. It goes without saying the team of the year race is won, not given, so saying that "We are going to let somebody else have the team of the year deal" is as premature as the decision to postpone the tournament. In the gambling world, quitting while your ahead is a sound decision, in the sporting world it leaves you subject to scrutiny.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

I support the decision to postpone. There will be unhappy people either way, no matter when the call is made. I think the tournament directors want to have the best tournament possible. People on the upper coast will be impacted and this gives them time to recover. This also puts the decision out early to allow everyone to get over it and focus on what is important, making sure our families are safe. There will be people that wont be able to fish on the new date selected, but that is just the way it will be. 

As far as Jay Watkins, if he does not want to fish, so be it for whatever reason. There have always been people that only fish if they are on fish or only fish their home waters. That is their decision. Whom ever gets team of the year, it wont be cause the Watkins did not fish, it will be because they earned it and fished where ever the tournaments were held. 

I personnally think the tournaments need to put a radius mile limit from the launch to prevent just what happens, a team getting on a good area and fish and fishing it no matter where the tournament is. A limit on how far to go would force people to fish different areas.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Anyone have some butter ?*

Pop..PoP

I usually stay away from this event cause of the Ruckus they cause.... unless you are in em. Plenty of billboard boats around. I have given in and let em have the inshore and bay waters for what they can get on that week end...

Postpone... NEVER.. Redfish love this weather and it will be a bit of a challenge instead of a slaughter.. I wont let em potlick me..LOL

FishOn


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

ABC just interviewed the GM for the Kemah Boardwalk, and he said they are going to wait and see if it is worse than expected but are not at this time planning to close down at all and have not recommended that tourist staying there leave. If the weathermen are right (I know that is a big if), the thing will come and go tomorrow without too much rain (3-5") or wind damage - hopefully they have it right!

Wed. afternoon on looks like great weather. I'm trying to decide whether to save my vacation or fish anyway. Fishing seems like the obvious choice, but the first 28" red I catch Saturday will make me sick!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I went pre-fishing today ( with the STORM out there). I had every intention of fishing this weekend. Well, I probably will fish atleast either Sat or Sun. Hopefully it will be scheduled soon..

P.S.

Who cares what team is or isnt going to fish? Whats the big deal? Who cares anyway?

Rob


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Turned out not to be as bad as some of the Northerns we get blowing in during the trout tournaments in the winter while fishing. 

At least we have 5+ days of awesome weather coming for us to fish or whatever.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TRS*

This is exactly why I wish they would have waited 24 hours to make the call.
The Boardwalk will be open for buisness as usual this afternoon. Gater


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

My brother lives in Houston and said he is at work. He said it is no worse than any thunderstorm. Oh well, I'll give Scot credit for trying to make the right call. I think if this tournament was bringing people from out of state, yes, make the call early. I think 99% of the people fishing this event are within 4 hours or so. Really not that big of a deal to call it soon.

Jason and I figured on fishing. We called our hotel and canceled Tuesday night only. If it lasted longer, we'd just call and cancel Wednesday night. Either way, it was easily handled. 

Scot, you made a call, whether anyone likes it or not, you made a call. Good or bad, with or without a bashing from me or anyone else, I respect the decision. Now, lets see the new dates and venue. Shoot for October in Matagorda!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with you Jimmy, but why would they change the venue? Did I miss something? Not that I have any problem with Matagorda!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Scot and Jim made the best decision they could for everybody concerned and it was the right thing to do!*

Blame it on the weathermen because they got it wrong once again and nobody predicted the turn to the north!

I disagree with moving the Championship to a location we have already fished this year but understand it may be NECESSARY due to schedule conflicts with kemah etc... and we will deal with what ever cards we are dealt. We all still have to go find fish and catch them 2 days in a row.

We will most likely have a larger turnout now because there will not be conflicting events which means larger payouts based on # of teams fishing!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*TRS*

BR, the weather service was pretty accurate. Whenever you can predict a landfall within 50-60 miles 4 days out is pretty good. The timing was even real close. The thing is, that 50-60 miles means alot with tides and storm surge. We are less than 24 hours from when the call was made to postpone and its like any other day. The Boardwalk is on TV telling everyone to come on down for lunch.

The call as been made and we have to live with it but instead of increasing the number of entries for a future championship date I think it may hurt because of scheduling conflicts with many anglers including myself.

I really hate to say it but I believe the IFA tournament this weekend had something to do with the early call.

Gater

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2008/graphics/al05/loop_5W.shtml


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Steve, IFA had nothing to do with it I promise you! They had over 100 teams registered to fish the thing! That is an awesome turnout for Kemah and the Championship for two reasons. Come Championship time many teams feel they have nothing to fish for due to a low TOY standing or are burned out, low on cash after a full year of tournaments etc... Also Kemah has proven to be a tough draw for some reason in the past. Last year it was the only event that was not a full field I believe. To have a larger registration this year over last in a time when gas is $2 a gallon more than last year I think speaks volumes! Scot and Jim were stoked to have over 100 teams showing up in Kemah and believe me are bummed about having to reschedule because there work season just got allot longer! It is going to mess them up for getting TV shows in the can and ready etc.... and allot longer before they have year end results to begin a marketing program for 2009 with. They have nothing to gain by rescheduling that I can see?


----------



## jjjj (Aug 17, 2005)

Look at the positive side. This was a learning experience for future decision making when weak storms are in question days before a tournament.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh well, looks like a good opportunity to kick back and do some burgers and beer at my place over the weekend.

As someone who's played a role in organizing tournaments before, I know it's never an easy decision to play or stay. We'll see how it all turns out.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

jjjj said:


> Look at the positive side. This was a learning experience for future decision making when weak storms are in question days before a tournament.


That's exactly right. There is no going back on what I said. I still believe it was premature, but a decision was made, and we must all live with it, period!

I personally do not want to discuss this any longer. That being said, a lesson was learned, by all of us. I really do not have any hard feelings towards Scot or Jim about the decision. They made a business decision and we must all respect that and go on.

Good luck to everyone fishing the IFA this weekend. We'll see you all there.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Rhettfish said:


> I agree with you Jimmy, but why would they change the venue? Did I miss something? Not that I have any problem with Matagorda!


I would believe they are now going to run into a couple of issues with a reschedule:

1. Current venue only has so many dates that we can occupy their docks and space.

2. Available dates at the current venue may be too quick to allow everyone time to readjust their schedules to attend the event.

3. Other tournament's going on already. Don't want that again.

So, they may be forced to move to another venue and put it off for a month or so. I just think that Matagorda still keeps the event in the northern area and we have plenty of room for everyone. That's just my take. I'm sure Scot is taking into account all of what I stated + a lot more I probably don't even know about that happens behind the scenes.

Scot and Jim will make the best decision that fits the anglers. I know he is taking into account Hunting season that opens in September. So, I'm fully prepared to give Scot and Jim my full support in anyway I can to get this thing rescheduled and going again. I really believe they made their decision based on the safety of the anglers, venues, and an available audience for the weigh in. I do not believe for a second that they made the decision because a few teams could not make the event. I just don't see that.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jimmy*

I don't have a problem with Scott or Jim either, they have a good thing going and maybe we can learn something from it all. Good luck to ya in the IFA! Gater


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I just wish we could stay in Kemah for the championship, I have already put in alot of hours pre fishing and it would be nice to keep it there..lol


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

As long as the dates are good, I'll go anywhere.....especially Sabine.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*early call*

You people crack me up.All of you were complaining about the early call and now you all seem fine with it as long as it does not conflict with what you want to happen.If the venue changes why not put it back down south so everyone down there will fish it again?The fact is the tourny was called way to soon and everyone knows it .So please stop trying to sugarcoat it .The bad weather has never been a concern in the past years so why is it the big deal now?How quick everyone forgets Lavaca and Matty this year , that weather was predicted to hit and we still launched.Good luck to all in the IFA,hope you can beat Watkins because he seems to be the one to beat!!!!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Clint Sholmire said:


> You people crack me up.All of you were complaining about the early call and now you all seem fine with it as long as it does not conflict with what you want to happen.If the venue changes why not put it back down south so everyone down there will fish it again?The fact is the tourny was called way to soon and everyone knows it .So please stop trying to sugarcoat it .The bad weather has never been a concern in the past years so why is it the big deal now?How quick everyone forgets Lavaca and Matty this year , that weather was predicted to hit and we still launched.Good luck to all in the IFA,hope you can beat Watkins because he seems to be the one to beat!!!!


We are not sugar coating it Clint. We are just going on. No need in beating a dead horse, it is what it is. Scot and Jim did what they did, right or wrong, like it or hate it, they made a call. I'm just as mad as anyone that we are not fishing, I've made that perfectly clear of my view on this.

I don't care where they have it at, I'll be there if at all possible. I'll also be there with a big smile on my face. I'll also give Scot and Jim a big old hug and tell them that they are still loved! LOL!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

It stinks that we will not be fishing this weekend, but it is what it is. I agree with Scot and Jim's decision to postpone the tournament for several reasons.

1. If people rented a beach/bay home or a specialty place for lodging, it is not uncommon for homeowners/realtors, etc. to request 72 hours or more advance notice for cancellation. I saw a place online that required 14 day advance notice to cancel. Thus, the sooner that a tournament angler knows that he is cancelling, the better chance he has to get his deposit money back. That would be terrible to lose your money because you did not give enough notice. We should respect that TRS considered our investment. 
2. If anglers have a day job (and most of us do), we have to let our employers know when we will be out of the office. If we know on Monday that we are going to change our vacation dates, we can plan meetings, etc. for later in the week. That is a good thing. TRS' decision was very respectful of those of us that have to work! 
3. If we have children (and many of us do) and we are single mothers (most of you are not, but I am so....), we have to make childcare arrangements for our children in order to fish. If we are not having a tournament, I would like to let my family (who are keeping my kids) know that I do not need their help after all. This enables my family to make other plans. Common courtesy! 

So, while it stinks that we cannot fish this weekend, let's be grateful for the fact that the storm did not gain strength and cause extreme damage. Let's thank God that we are not dealing with the aftermath of a hurricane. Let's appreciate the fact that we were able notify our lodging providers, employers and childcare providers with enough notice to avoid losing money and to be considerate and courteous to everyone. 

Regardless of the venue, most of us will fish. As soon as anyone has an update regarding the rescheduled date and venue, please post the information. 

Enjoy the weekend! GLF!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I spoke with Scot earlier on the phone. Looking now at what I said, I was wrong. Based on the information and what he was being told, he made the right decision. So, open mouth, insert foot. Lesson learned on my part as well. Like I said in an earlier post, we don't know what goes on behind the scenes, and I was right. 

If you take everything into account and weighed them all out, the Scot and Jim made the right call. My apologies for my remarks. I guess I'm just on over eager fisherman, ready to battle it out one last time this year. Looks like I'll even be more eager come the rescheduled event.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

any rumors on when and where? I think it still should be in Kemah/Galveston.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I was told what they were looking at, but I'll leave it to Scot or Jim to post up the new dates and venue. All I can say is that they are really trying to do the right thing. They hoped to have the date and venue nailed down by the end of the week. They are really trying to let everyone know as soon as they possibly can.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Venue nailed down? it would really be stupid if they moved it to another location. I am begining to think it is what best suites the TRS owners, what venue pays them the most money, and the turn-out(which is the only acceptable). I dont care what the excuses are, or how valid they may be. Its becoming more about the business than the anglers.
There are plenty of parks with nice boat ramps and parking around the Galveston area, but none of them are going pay TRS any money. We will see how this turns out.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

123fish said:


> Venue nailed down? it would really be stupid if they moved it to another location. I am begining to think it is what best suites the TRS owners, what venue pays them the most money, and the turn-out(which is the only acceptable). I dont care what the excuses are, or how valid they may be. Its becoming more about the business than the anglers.
> There are plenty of parks with nice boat ramps and parking around the Galveston area, but none of them are going pay TRS any money. We will see how this turns out.


Yeah, marinas all over the place....parking for 125+ boats plus the boats that would be there anyway, room for tents and guests, bathrooms, shade. Have you ever even been to a tournament of this size as a spectator? We all know you havent been as a participant.



123fish said:


> I was reading a post that was started about "potlicking" offshore during a tournament. (no longer here for some reason). I have only been offshore a few times and never fished a tournament...so someone educate me.





123fish said:


> I might get the oppurtunity to fish it as an alternate with a budy of mine. (My first tourney) any advice? where to fish, etc. Is this going to be a good tournament to fish as far as turnout, payout(probably dont matter for me), being out of KEmah. I heard that alot of the top teams are not even going to fish this one? anyone know why?
> 
> At least we will eat good after the weigh in, thats one thing I am going to look forward to.


I dont know...I'm picturing a big ol boy.



123fish said:


> tejano,
> 
> THat is the dumbest thing I have ever read in my life. Your entire post sounds rediculous...corraled fish?. "The pressure allowed them to catch that many fish"
> WOW!!! excuse my spelling.
> ...


Apparently, since your dad didnt make an impression.



123fish said:


> Rescheduling is a bunch of ****. A little rain storm is going to hit 4 days before the tourney...big deal, this is texas. It sems like this tourney series always has some shady issues, small and large. Like when you enter the "tourney within the tourney", you have to pay cash, but if you win, you get a check and taxed on that money. Just another bad decision. I sure he hope they rethink this decision, this could be the final straw for me.
> There is no good weekend to reschedule this event, especially with hunting season around the corner. Bad decision!!!!


Yeah, you sound like you have done this tournament a bunch of times. "always has some shady issues" where do you even come off giving that opinion. Oh, I forget....you have lots of opinions and so far, from what I have seen all of them are negative and based on nothing.



123fish said:


> I would like to hear from mr tejano himself before we get too carried away. just trying to be realistic here. I dont have a kayak, i will need a boat.


You have way too much to say for someone who has no kayak, has no boat, has never fished a tournament and has only been offshore a few times by your own words. What an ***.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

LMAO...greenie coming MsAddicted.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey man, I just wanna fish:smile: 

Kemah would be nice, but I think harborwalk on the ICW would be the ultimate place to have a tournament in the Galveston area.

Where ever the tournament ends up, we will be there.

My only concern is, having enough time to pre-fish. We usually can only fish on the weekends, so a few weekends of lead time would be ideal. The other concern is enough notice to get time off. I work in the service industry that is appointment only, having to cancel 15 appointments on a Saturday is a pain in the neck!troll! . 

Is it time to go fishing yet!!


Rob

ps. Jimmie, did you get the fury? how does it run?


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dang, YOU GO GIRL! I want to see you when you get after Thomas someday! that has go to be an event in itself! 

Greenie for girl power coming at ya!


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

123fish said:


> Rescheduling is a bunch of ****. A little rain storm is going to hit 4 days before the tourney...big deal, this is texas. It sems like this tourney series always has some shady issues, small and large. Like when you enter the "tourney within the tourney", you have to pay cash, but if you win, you get a check and taxed on that money. Just another bad decision. I sure he hope they rethink this decision, this could be the final straw for me.
> There is no good weekend to reschedule this event, especially with hunting season around the corner. Bad decision!!!!


All I can say is grab your gun and go hunting. Because after reading all your post I don't think fishing is your forte.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Rob S said:


> Hey man, I just wanna fish:smile:
> 
> Kemah would be nice, but I think harborwalk on the ICW would be the ultimate place to have a tournament in the Galveston area.
> 
> ...


Don't give us that jazz Rob! Ya'll own the company!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ms. addicted, (I cant quote your posts becuase its too much)

I can tell by your posts that you secretly admire me. You trying to get my attention is working.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

:cheers:



MsAddicted said:


> Yeah, marinas all over the place....parking for 125+ boats plus the boats that would be there anyway, room for tents and guests, bathrooms, shade. Have you ever even been to a tournament of this size as a spectator? We all know you havent been as a participant.
> 
> I dont know...I'm picturing a big ol boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, Greenie for My WIFE LOL


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

123fish said:


> Venue nailed down?


Yes, nailed down. Venue could mean anywhere in Kemah or Galveston. Give them a break. Once again, after my conversation, Scot and Jim have a lot of work ahead of them to get something nailed down soon so that we can all make accommodations.



> it would really be stupid if they moved it to another location. I am begining to think it is what best suites the TRS owners, what venue pays them the most money, and the turn-out(which is the only acceptable). I dont care what the excuses are, or how valid they may be. Its becoming more about the business than the anglers.


Uh.... I don't think so. Didn't he (IMHO) call the event too quickly. He did that for the safety and convenience of us, the anglers, not his tournament or their own personal gain. I already opened mouth and inserted foot. You should have learned from that mistake.



> There are plenty of parks with nice boat ramps and parking around the Galveston area, but none of them are going pay TRS any money. We will see how this turns out.


Yes, we will see how this all turns out. I'm sure Scot and Jim will make the absolute best decision for everyone involved in due time.

My bet is that the event will still be out of Kemah. I don't see them moving it to another location, such as Matagorda (which if he had to move, would be the most logical guess for it to be if he is trying to keep it up north), if they can get everything together.

Once again, after speaking with Scot, there are soooo many different things that have to happen. This is not like having little league baseball practice in behind some school. This is a very big event, with a lot of hard work to pull it off. That's why everyone is always impressed at how well the tournaments go around the Redfish Series. Sure, not everything is perfect, but I believe I'm the only perfect one around here anyhow! LOL!   :cheers:


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Rob S said:


> ps. Jimmie, did you get the fury? how does it run?


OMG GOOD! You gotta get one. Fully loaded tournament load (60 gallons of fuel, gear, ice, food, drinks), everything for a full day of fishing. Right out of the box into a 25 mph head wind, 70 mph. Down wind, 76 mph @ 5700 rpm. Get rid of 20, 30, 40 gallons of fuel and this thing is going to absolutely fly!

I'll be making a long run south tomorrow, I can't wait to see what happens as the fuel level falls. Best part of all of it is, I added a set of wedges and a set of Lenco trim tabs. Much more stable at high speeds and gets up quick and with the nose down. Got up in 2' today without touching the bottom. Which is saying something considering that 2' was kicking up mud pretty bad. Should be able to get on plane easily in less than 18" (below your knee). We'll find out more tomorrow.

With the 300, you'll surely want the 26 pitch. You should have no problem with that and see 80+ mph quite easily. I actually think I may be able to sling the 26 when lightly loaded, but for me the 25 is probably the best. You should order one now, it takes about 3 weeks to get one.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't egg him on Jimmie.......he is dangerous "as is".


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Canuck said:


> Don't egg him on Jimmie.......he is dangerous "as is".


Awwwww man........ Dangerous? The boat is rock solid.

just makes your eyes water sad4sm


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

to bad it isn't on,, lots of reds holding north of I-10!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MsAddicted again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *123fish*
> _Venue nailed down? it would really be stupid if they moved it to another location. I am begining to think it is what best suites the TRS owners, what venue pays them the most money, and the turn-out(which is the only acceptable). I dont care what the excuses are, or how valid they may be. Its becoming more about the business than the anglers.
> There are plenty of parks with nice boat ramps and parking around the Galveston area, but none of them are going pay TRS any money. We will see how this turns out._
> ...


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Team Castaway said:


> Get rid of 20, 30, 40 gallons of fuel and this thing is going to absolutely fly!


I don't think Rob goes fishing with less than a full tank of gas anymore... lol


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

FishinHippie said:


> I don't think Rob goes fishing with less than a full tank of gas anymore... lol


Thats why I went with the 36V trolling motor :cheers:


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> Yeah, marinas all over the place....parking for 125+ boats plus the boats that would be there anyway, room for tents and guests, bathrooms, shade. Have you ever even been to a tournament of this size as a spectator? We all know you havent been as a participant.
> 
> I dont know...I'm picturing a big ol boy.
> 
> ...


Thats called getting owned or punked out!! Greenie for Ms Addicted!!!!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MsAddicted again.


I don't understand the comment??? Call me a DA (surely wouldn't be the first time), but I sent a greenie her way. :ac550:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> Yeah, marinas all over the place....parking for 125+ boats plus the boats that would be there anyway, room for tents and guests, bathrooms, shade. Have you ever even been to a tournament of this size as a spectator? We all know you havent been as a participant.
> 
> Ms.Addisted
> 
> ...


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Class on the water*

MsAddicted certainly does not need to post her resume or profile for your approval. People that have met her and fished with her know she does not open her mouth unless she speaks through experience. She has been a very active member in the Texas Lady Anglers mentoring (with patience) a group of women that have a desire to fish and fish well. She and her husband Thomas have donated countless hours and money to support families that need help in crisis, fundraising etc. Last but certainly not least, she (on her own right) is an extremely accomplished kayaker and wadefisherman and DOES fish in tournaments on a regular basis.
You are correct, you are entitled to your humble opinion as is everyone on this board. It is too bad though that your humble opinions are not well thought out before you typed them.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*123fish*

It's pretty obvious your not here to make friends but thats your choice. But don't come on here throwing around a bunch of BS and think people are just going to ignore it.

Your more than welcome to express your opinions here but there is a big difference in opinions and lies and BS.

I don't need to take up for MsAddicted, she can hold her own, but maybe you should look a little harder. She has been to every TRS event I have been to this year, which is all of them. How many have you been too. Gater


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Bayou lady...I dont want her resume, dont really care, just responding to her quote.

Gator...I have fished several RFS along with the others, big deal. I dont expect or want to be ignored, wouldnt still be posting if I were.

The lies I have told have been minor. how much I fish, no boat, etc. 

I was just responding to what ms. adicted had said. I was wrong, I see where she changed her name.

I have very good reason for the opinions/facts that I state. FACT-If you ask the people at TRS, they will tell you it is a business and that is a partial way they make a living.FACT-they do get paid by the venues that they bring the tournament to.FACT-there was not a tourney in port Aransas this year becuase the wouldnt pay any money.FACT-when you sign up for the tourney within the tourney, it cash only. when you get paid for if you win it, you fill out a W2 for the money. 

I am not going to sit here and state why these views maybe a little more accurate than you think, it probably becuase you dont know and what I am saying is something you may not know about. You people dont always know what is going on. Feel free to check into my facts so far and let me know where it is "BS". I could go on.

I do realize I am not very credable on here and dont care to be.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I take it back...I still cant find where she had fished an RFS, this year or last. Changed name or not. Name one rfs tourney she fished, and Ill shut up about this. not until then, she started it with that extremely long post. 

bayou lady...im sure she is a good person, as I am to. Im Just more honest than most and not here to agree with what everyone esle says so I ll have fishing friends and "greenies"


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*123fish*

To the best of my knowledge the few things you mentioned above are true, I don't need to check on that because I may know more than you think. This is no different than the way the Cup or FLW is run so why is it that you seem to have a problem with it.

Again, if you know what the facts are why would you come on here acting like you know nothing and stirring a bunch of ****. I for one don't think it's funny or amusing, childish would be a better term.

If you fish the tournament and are not happy, talk to the directors or you could start your own. The "BS Open" kinda has a could ring to it!

By the way it's GATER with and "E" ! Gater


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, thanks bayoulady and Gater. 

123, I dont need to tell you where and when I fished. I am not the one claiming that I have never fished a tournament before and then going on to bash a series as if I knew what I was talking about. If you fished tournaments then dont say you didnt. If you have a boat, dont say you dont. Yes, I have been to 3 of the 4 TRS held this year and 2 IFAs as well as numerous local tournaments. Doesnt make me an expert, doesnt mean I won anything but it does qualify me to offer an opinion whereas you are just flapping your jaws to be contrary.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

123fish said:


> Bayou lady...I dont want her resume, dont really care, just responding to her quote.
> 
> Gator...I have fished several RFS along with the others, big deal. I dont expect or want to be ignored, wouldnt still be posting if I were.
> 
> ...


If you don't like the tournament Don't get involved with it! If it upsets you how it's operated go make your own tournament......Jay


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> Yeah, marinas all over the place....parking for 125+ boats plus the boats that would be there anyway, room for tents and guests, bathrooms, shade. Have you ever even been to a tournament of this size as a spectator? We all know you havent been as a participant.
> 
> YOu are so right, no where else to have a redfish tourney. They have never had a tournmnet out of Tiki marina before, no FLW redfish in 2006, nor several SKA(big kingfish tourn with big boats.) THe galveston Yacht basin is way too small and they have never had any tournament either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Ms Addicted, I give ya a greenie.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> If you don't like the tournament Don't get involved with it! If it upsets you how it's operated go make your own tournament......Jay


I do disagree how most of the tournaments are ran. I dont have a ranger boat so the FLW does not treat me the same as a Ranger owner, payouts, TV time, sponsors, etc. I still fish it though. I was just stating an opinion. I think everyone could find a problem with a tourn they fish, but they are still fun and I dont do it for the money as most shouldnt. I wouldnt put the tournament on either for free and spend the time it takes to do it. I just think there is a fine line when it comes to this between money and anglers. Perfect example: I have heard from several reliable sources recently that the FLW is done(in some form) with the Redfishing trail next year, due to low turnouts. Probably becuase it was all about Ranger boats and most people dont want to spend the money or want to fish one of those boats in texas. (Not to mention fuel charges.) YOu cant really have a good sponsor to help with money on the FLWi.e. where there clothes on T.V.. Again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*123fish*

"YOu are so right, no where else to have a redfish tourney. They have never had a tournmnet out of Tiki marina before, no FLW redfish in 2006, nor several SKA(big kingfish tourn with big boats.) THe galveston Yacht basin is way too small and they have never had any tournament either. "

Might do some more checking....I'm not sure where you live but from your comments about Marinas it's obvious your not from around here are maybe you are and your just clueless. The GYB cannot support a tournament of this size..one double ramp, no docking space, no trailer parking, no spectator parking and we have'nt got to the recreational anglers that run out of there every weekend. You might drive down to Galveston once in awhile because if you do you will notice that Teakwood has been closed for almost 2 years. It's privately owned and it is a wreck. Gater


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

gater said:


> To the best of my knowledge the few things you mentioned above are true, I don't need to check on that because I may know more than you think. This is no different than the way the Cup or FLW is run so why is it that you seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> Again, if you know what the facts are why would you come on here acting like you know nothing and stirring a bunch of ****. I for one don't think it's funny or amusing, childish would be a better term.
> 
> ...


+ 1000..lol amen.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

wading_fool said:


> Thats called getting owned or punked out!! Greenie for Ms Addicted!!!!


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Might do some more checking....I'm not sure where you live but from your comments about Marinas it's obvious your not from around here are maybe you are and your just clueless. The GYB cannot support a tournament of this size..one double ramp, no docking space, no trailer parking, no spectator parking and we have'nt got to the recreational anglers that run out of there every weekend. You might drive down to Galveston once in awhile because if you do you will notice that Teakwood has been closed for almost 2 years. It's privately owned and it is a wreck. Gater[/QUOTE]Well have you ever been to the Rokport tourney????lot of boat ramp space there with plenty of docking room. I have never seen any recreation boats in "little bay" where the tourneys are. Have you seen the jet skiers and wake boarders? do we really need to do this? shall I continue. I was providing an example of other places without really trying to spend too much time researching what is still open...making a point.

It seems you are clueless. Try telling me Rockport has docking space or a good boat ramp, or no recreational boaters. I cant seem to have an intelligent conversation on this thread...Im done. It seems like you guys are trying to make me look bad when really you are the ones appearing foolish.

Where did Ms. Addicted go anyways? why are you sticking up for her?
I feel like I have won this battle. I am finished with you people.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Oops...did you log in with you're other account that time???
I didn't think that was allowed...is it 123fish or Thunder 60'??
I'm confused now.



Thunder 60' said:


> Well have you ever been to the Rokport tourney????lot of boat ramp space there with plenty of docking room. I have never seen any recreation boats in "little bay" where the tourneys are. Have you seen the jet skiers and wake boarders? do we really need to do this? shall I continue. I was providing an example of other places without really trying to spend too much time researching what is still open...making a point.
> 
> It seems you are clueless. Try telling me Rockport has docking space or a good boat ramp, or no recreational boaters. I cant seem to have an intelligent conversation on this thread...Im done. It seems like you guys are trying to make me look bad when really you are the ones appearing foolish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

yeah. used another computer.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

123fish said:


> MsAddicted said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, marinas all over the place....parking for 125+ boats plus the boats that would be there anyway, room for tents and guests, bathrooms, shade. Have you ever even been to a tournament of this size as a spectator? We all know you havent been as a participant.
> ...


----------



## bogdog (Dec 21, 2006)

after years of lurking.....I cant believe this is how i am going to spend post #6.....:help: ...cant we delete this thing already?



MsAddicted said:


> I dont know...I'm picturing a big ol boy.


there is a chance that you might be correct...but dont pick on the "well-fed" :work:



123fish said:


> nice fishing guys!
> 
> I was wondering if you guys would be interested in a Palegic sponsorship? We are coming out with a new line of fishing apparel for plus size offshore fishermen. It kind of says "I'm fat but I like to fish". It is a very breathable material but still allows those bigger guys to get around the cockpit to wire those big marlin. Let me know what it would take to get you guys on board. We would require a couple of photo oppurtunities to put in out new adds.
> 
> ...





123fish said:


> I may have fished more tournaments than maybe it appears. As per your quote above, have you ever fished a RFS before. I cant seem to find you in any of the results from this year or last year. That is a question, I didnt look that close. please validate your stance on bashing me.


there is a chance you might be wrong...unless of course it isnt considered a redfish series since she fished out of a kayak.











nowthen, if anyone has any comments for me please send me a PM when you reply to this thread. I only log on every six months (as noted by the now 6 posts) and would hate to miss someones smart remarks. please be patient........i'll get back with ya:headknock


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Benny said:


> Oops...did you log in with you're other account that time???
> I didn't think that was allowed...is it 123fish or Thunder 60'??
> I'm confused now.


nice catch benny...

So 123fish is also Thunder 60'.... looks like he deleted that post and reposted his own name pretty fast....

Clearly... his 123fish account is a bash pot stirring account... I wonder if he has any more...


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

FishinHippie said:


> nice catch benny...
> 
> So 123fish is also Thunder 60'.... looks like he deleted that post and reposted his own name pretty fast....
> 
> Clearly... his 123fish account is a bash pot stirring account... I wonder if he has any more...


I don't know, but you guys slammed the trout...nice job. Looks like you're breaking in the new boat just fine.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow, this is still going on?????


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I know, right? I thought this thread was long dead.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jimmie*

I don't know...I started this thread over a week ago to to welcome you South Texas boys and girls to Kemah and yes, 125 post and 1 idiot later it's still going!

I'm not going to welcome you South Texas boys and girls again, it's still Hurricane season.......! Gater


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

gater said:


> I don't know...I started this thread over a week ago to to welcome you South Texas boys and girls to Kemah and yes, 125 post and 1 idiot later it's still going!
> 
> I'm not going to welcome you South Texas boys and girls again, it's still Hurricane season.......! Gater


Come on Gater! I thought you were gonna buy me a beer when I got there!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> Come on Gater! I thought you were gonna buy me a beer when I got there!


I'll buy you both a beer in Kemah.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Benny*

Now were talking...I had a old 6 pack of Schlitz I was going to offer Jimmie LOL, but your deal sounds better! Gater


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*long thread*

So gator which one was the idiot?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

> I'll buy you both a beer in Kemah.


You da MAN!



> Now were talking...I had a old 6 pack of Schlitz I was going to offer Jimmie LOL, but your deal sounds better! Gater


Dude! We are team mates and you are offering me an old 6-pack of Schlitz!!!! I can't believe it. You should know, I am very sensitive and I'm in tears right now! sad2sm sad2sm sad2sm sad2sm LOL!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Where did 123fish go?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jimmie*

Cheer up dude, the fishing bad enough, don't want you crying over beer.LOL 
Since Benny is buying we'll get some Corona with some salt and lime and I'll bring some tissue....see ya in few weeks! Gater


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Benny said:


> I'll buy you both a beer in Kemah.


How about beers for 3?

See you in Kemah, or on the water pre-fishin

Rob


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Rob S said:


> How about beers for 3?
> 
> See you in Kemah, or on the water pre-fishin
> 
> Rob


You got it Rob. The new boat should be rigged and ready for the pushed back date, so I'm excited.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Benny said:


> You got it Rob. The new boat should be rigged and ready for the pushed back date, so I'm excited.


sweeetttt....... Cant wait to see it. What motor did you go with and what are the expected performance numbers?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Rob S said:


> sweeetttt....... Cant wait to see it. What motor did you go with and what are the expected performance numbers?


200HDPI - WOT should be mid 60's with the correct prop.

Glenn has the 250 and is getting right at 70 without the right prop.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Benny, 

want to rent your old boat for a few weeks... 

So what new boat are you getting Benny.....


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Texxan1 said:


> Hey Benny,
> 
> want to rent your old boat for a few weeks...
> 
> So what new boat are you getting Benny.....


You can borrow the skiff any time Thomas.

I'm getting the new Pathfinder Fusion


----------



## Bayslammer (Aug 16, 2005)

This is why I've fished my last tournament....I think. You can have all of this drama, and some of the BS involved now. I live, and guide out of Corpus Christi. I would almost have an advantage over the field lately considering the majority of tournaments (especially trout)..... are scheduled here! The last straw was finding out about people paying guides to pre-fish for them, or hiring a local guides the week before a tournament??? and winning!!! It's not cheating, I just think a pro angler should be able to find and catch his or her own fish before the tournament. These days most of the "regulars" on the circuit all know where the big fish spots are, but you need a hot rod boat and a good draw to be the first to it. Even if you get to a good area early, you usually have a crowd to deal with regardless. Money and networking can definately be an advantage, but the best anglers still win tournaments. I can name some teams that are always on top, and always will be because they can fish and know the water and patterns. Regardless of the situation, the cream always seems to rise to the top.I respect you guys for what you do, just don't run over me with your burn boats when your zig zagging the flats down here. Good Luck


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Bayslammer said:


> This is why I've fished my last tournament....I think. You can have all of this drama, and some of the BS involved now. I live, and guide out of Corpus Christi. I would almost have an advantage over the field lately considering the majority of tournaments (especially trout)..... are scheduled here! The last straw was finding out about people paying guides to pre-fish for them, or hiring a local guides the week before a tournament??? and winning!!! It's not cheating, I just think a pro angler should be able to find and catch his or her own fish before the tournament. These days most of the "regulars" on the circuit all know where the big fish spots are, but you need a hot rod boat and a good draw to be the first to it. Even if you get to a good area early, you usually have a crowd to deal with regardless. Money and networking can definately be an advantage, but the best anglers still win tournaments. I can name some teams that are always on top, and always will be because they can fish and know the water and patterns. Regardless of the situation, the cream always seems to rise to the top.I respect you guys for what you do, just don't run over me with your burn boats when your zig zagging the flats down here. Good Luck


I'll agree the drama stinks at times. I'd say that the drama does not happen very often. Most of the time everything is great.

I'll tell you this, the "burn" boats are really screwing up the fish IMHO. It's actually getting quite commical to see the lengths some are going to to get higher and higher up there. I don't mind looking while going from point A to point B, but to simply use burning to locate all of your fish and never even take a rod with you to prefish is something else. What happened to the days of actually casting a rod/reel with a lure to see if they are there? What happened to watching your surroundings and using your skills to locate them?

I believe if the only way I could find fish was to burn for weeks on end, I'd take up the sport of knitting and see if I could find any tournaments for that.

It's too bad you've fished your last event. I try to look past some of these guys that cause a lot of the problems or complaints that they bring and just try and find fish that I can get away from them. It doesn't always work. Heck, I got ran over 4 times this past weekend by the same boat. It's like they really believe that all that running around doesn't mess with the fish's pattern or feeding routines.


----------



## Bayslammer (Aug 16, 2005)

Amen, you are 100% correct. The burning issue is being brought up alot lately. It's a fish finding strategy, but it tears up the seagrass habitat and screws the fishing up for everyone else fishing. I would rather not deal with that on tournament day, there is enough boats and on the water and pressure as it is. I hear some anglers tell me that if you only have a couple of spots picked out, you shouldn't win. With over 100 boats on the water and the majority burning flats....it's kind of a crapshoot. Most of the tournament staff and anglers are great folks, I wish them the best. The sport is getting too big for my low budget.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

You know, part of tournament fishing is the # you draw. This is one of the reason's why I went to Team Lake and Bay. I can draw a late number and still beat some boats to the spot. Sometimes it doesn't matter, sometimes it does. When we have our events down here, we want to get out front quick. We know we have to get to our fish 1st, catch what we can before the burn boats get there and screw it up. That's sad.

The last Rockport event, we were on a very large school of fish that were out in deep water and hard to see. We ended up working with another tournament boat that showed up looking for another school in the same area. The multiple schools merged and became one great big school. We both kept our outboard engines off and used our trolling motors. We were very smart in the way we dealt with those fish and we caught those fish from the time we got there (7:00 AM for us, 8:00 AM for them) until we left at 1:30 that afternoon. That is incredible to be able to stay on them that long, much less catch them all day too. It just shows that you don't have to chase these fish. Using your skills will work out in the long run.

Also, don't get me wrong. I don't care that they have the big towers, I just don't like the constant burning all day long and gridding the waters. Use your towers to sight cast if you'd like, but keep those engines off and quit running over everyone out there fishing.

You'll be hearing more about this topic for a long time to come. We have a brand new team web site being built right now with fishing reports, blogs, tournament stuff, sponsor links, product reviews, pictures, videos, and seminar/fishing booking pages and this topic will certainly be included. The web site will be www.teamcastaway.com. We are hoping to have it on-line and ready within 4 - 6 weeks. We have a lot of stuff that will be going on that page, so it'll take some time to get it up and running.

See you on the water!


----------



## Bayslammer (Aug 16, 2005)

These days most of the "regulars" on the circuit all know where the big fish spots are, but you need a hot rod boat and a good draw to be the first to it. Even if you get to a good area early, you usually have a crowd to deal with regardless. [/QUOTE] 
Yes Sir, A Lake and Bay would be nice. Thanks for the response Capt. Good Fishing to ya!


----------

